# Greetings from Lakewood Ranch FL



## flamason (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi everyone.  My name is Steve Hardt.  I’m a master mason from Sarasota 147 and a noble at sahib shrine


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tylerl90 (Aug 13, 2020)

flamason said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Steve Hardt.  I’m a master mason from Sarasota 147 and a noble at sahib shrine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Welcome Brother. 

The Villages #394


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2020)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 15, 2020)

flamason said:


> Hi everyone.  My name is Steve Hardt.  I’m a master mason from Sarasota 147 and a noble at sahib shrine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


 
Welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

